# Am I doing the right thing?



## basshawg (Mar 19, 2012)

I just turned in a notice at work and i am moving back to hometown where my kids and family are. I am leaving an 82,000 yr job for 40,000 because i work 7 days a week and 12 to 14 hour days on 2nd shift and i never get to see my pregnant wife nor my kids, or father. 
I only get my kids every other weekend and my wife spends time with them because im at work and they are her step kids. i want to go back to a simple life where i get to see my kids grow up, and my new one grow up. I feel like this is the best thing am I right or am I self-ish.
I know we can make it on my new salary, it will be tough and in two yrs my wife will be through with school and prob. will be making more than me.but is this the right thing to do or should i stay where we can be more stable.
thanks for your thoughs, and prayers


----------



## sparky (Mar 20, 2012)

*yes*

yes,children need a Father,life is too short,enjoy all you can !


----------



## TTom (Mar 20, 2012)

12- 14 hrs 7 days a week to survive is one thing, but to trade it for time with the family seems an easy choice, and the right less selfish one. 

TIME is the one thing you can't get more of, how you spend it will tell alot about what you value. Value your family and it's tough for anyone of any faith to find you in error.


----------



## Paymaster (Mar 20, 2012)

Sounds like a good move to me. My Prayers are added as you go thru this transistion. Hold on to your faith and The Lord will see you thru it.


----------



## speedcop (Mar 20, 2012)

your wisdom has already put you on a path to happiness and prosperity. I could feel your relief and excitement as I read your post. Enjoy what the Lord has given you. As far as the pay, trust in him and he will provide. Our prayers for your journey home.


----------



## mclellandk (Mar 20, 2012)

Family first. Good call brother


----------



## georgia357 (Mar 20, 2012)

I've found out the hard way that you can never get back time missed with your children while they are growing up.  Just ain't gonna happen.  I believe you're making the right choice and would do the same thing.  Congratulations and enjoy your time off with the family.


----------



## mudfoot (Mar 20, 2012)

All the money in the world wont replace family. Prayers sent.


----------



## Phoelix (Mar 20, 2012)

Good choice!  GO!!!!!


----------



## basshawg (Mar 20, 2012)

Thanks guys I just hope the transition won't be to hard on us as we are adjusting to alot less money. but I 'm tired of not doing what my heart tells me, Thanks again for your responses and prayers


----------



## Havana Dude (Mar 20, 2012)

I envy you having the opportunity to do something about it. I had to work 2, sometimes 3 jobs while my kids were little. Wife stayed home and I was sole bread winner. I sadly have few memories of my daughter when she was little. I was hardly ever home, and half the time when I was home she was in bed. Although I missed a bunch of their childhood, I have no regrets, I did what I had to do. We help bring em in this world, it's our job to see to their needs, whatever form that takes. I would never try and tell you that what you are doing is right or wrong. That is a decision for you and your family to make. Everyone has different needs. If you can make it on the new salary, and get to spend time with your kids..........that is awesome. Good luck in your new adventure.


----------



## mtnwoman (Mar 20, 2012)

My prayers are with you. Sounds like an amazing idea to me. It will take a little tweeking in the moolah, but it will be worth it.
Blessings!


----------



## Ronnie T (Mar 20, 2012)

Yep, I think you'll be moving up in life.
God bless.


----------



## Salter (Mar 21, 2012)

As a father that gets his little girl every other weekend. You are doing the right thing.IMO You can't get back time. More power to ya!


----------



## mattech (Mar 21, 2012)

Although our situations different I know how you feel, I call it the golden handcuffs. I love my job, but is very demanding. I have shopped around and can't find anything even in my field making what I make. Sometimes I feel like I will be going down the same road as you. God bless and good luck.


----------



## pnome (Mar 21, 2012)

Yes.  



> “However mean you life is, meet and live it; do not shun it and call it hard names. It is not so bad as you are. It looks poorest when you are richest. The fault-finder will find faults even in paradise. Love your life, poor as it is. You may perhaps have some pleasant, thrilling, glorious hours, even in a poorhouse. The setting sun is reflected from the windows of the almshouse as brightly as from the rich man’s abode; the snow melts before its doors as early in the spring. Cultivate property like a garden herb, like sage. Do not trouble yourself much to get new things, whether clothes or friends. Turn the old; return to them. Things do not change; we change. Sell your clothes and keep your thoughts… *Superfluous wealth can buy superfluities only*. Money is not required to buy one necessary of the soul.”
> ― Henry David Thoreau


----------



## Kawaliga (Mar 21, 2012)

Wise decision, Sir. You will always be glad you did this, especially when you get old.


----------



## basshawg (Mar 22, 2012)

Thanks everyone it helps to read the posts when i'm starting to guess if i am making the right choice


----------



## StriperAddict (Mar 23, 2012)

*Been there, did that...*

I worked 2nd shift for over 11 years and tho we don't have kids it killed me that I wasn't home. No regrets either, but when an oppourtunity presented itself last year, I took it to be on days. I went to less pay, different and stranger types of stress, and I wasn't doing many of the technical things with HVAC automation that I was used to... but now that I'm home nights, I wouldn't trade it for the world.  My wife says we finally have our marriage back. And not that it was ever bad, but now I so much enjoy being around than just trying to make up time on the weekend, and having no life.
Your new work/career will obviously present new challenges to you, but it sounds like you have a great home life to be making this decision. As was said, there is no right nor wrong in this, it's about following your heart and having the best things in life outweigh the rest.  

Blessings to you and your family, now go put together some great life stories.


----------



## basshawg (Mar 23, 2012)

Thanks Striper


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Mar 24, 2012)

My situation was similar !! After I moved back home to be with my grandmother (who was as my Mom), I had a heart attack and haven't been able to work; been 4 yrs now !! I had sold my home (which would have been lost after my sickness)  and moved with her. God works in many ways, He will show you the way if you trust in Him !! Good luck my Friend !!


----------



## Core Lokt (Mar 30, 2012)

I have a very good friend that lives at home with his wife and kids but works from daylight to dark every day. He is addicted to working. He menas well in doing his best to provide for his family but he has missed lots of valuable time with his kids. matter of fact his oldest boy can't wait to move out once he is old enough. It's really sad, he knows he messed up and says he will be there for his youngest which is 2 now. We'll see.

My point is money isn't everything. pray about it, put it in God's hands and listen to Him. Enjoy your time with you family brother.


----------



## basshawg (Mar 30, 2012)

Thanks


----------



## georgiabound (Mar 31, 2012)

Only time will tell. The things you miss out on will always be missed. There is no getting them back. The only way to prevent regrets is by doing your best today. I missed out of a lot of memories of my kids younger years due to my other priorities (as I saw them). As it turns out, a lot of regrets. Cherish your family. They are your life.


----------



## thomas the redneck (Mar 31, 2012)

i think you are being very selfish givin up twice the pay just to be able to spend more time with you kids and watch them grow up
and to be with your wife and the new one you got on the way
ofcouse i am being sarcastic their is no place on this planet you would be making the wrong choice 
we got a pawn shop here in barnesville and the owner has a sayin
"take your kids hunting or fishing on saturday and to church on sunday"
now go be daddy everthing else will work it's self out


----------



## basshawg (Mar 31, 2012)

Thanks, I will have to remember that saying.


----------



## HawgWild23 (Apr 4, 2012)

"money isn't everything. pray about it, put it in God's hands and listen to Him. Enjoy your time with you family brother." Amen. Put God first he will take care of everything else.


----------



## TMeadows45 (Apr 15, 2012)

As my grandfather tells me constantly...."son, it's not what you make, it's what you do with what you make". Time with family is far more important than the dollar


----------

